# Vizsla and a family of 6



## jefbur (Oct 4, 2019)

We have been researching getting a Vizsla for several months now for a family pet. I understand that the Vizsla is a "velcro dog", however the one thing I dont understand is how that pertains to a family of 6. Would a Vizsla be attached to all members of my family or would it pick certain members? If a Vizsla would pick one child to be attached to and not to other of our children, I could see some jealousy from my kids set in. If it makes any difference, all 4 children would be taking part in the training of the dog, with each child taking a 15-20 minute block of time each day.

Thanks!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our male and rehomed female are ( were) very attached to my wife. Then due to a home fire our adult son is with us for a year plus.

Both dogs left us for him!.
He is not particularly a dog lover. But our 2 think he is the best!. 
If he is in the house they are with him. If he is not they are with my wife. I come in a distant third.
Our previous weim preferred me.


So I guess some of the kids/you could feel slighted.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

I would say....whomever spends the most time with the dog and gives the most affection will become their Hook and they will be the loop to become a Velcro dog to them. Mine wants to be wherever I am....Bathroom... bed time....Outside in the yard. I wouldnt change a things he is the Best dog I've owned in my lifetime. I want another one but the BAE said absolutely not....only because he doesn't listen to her well due her not wanting to spend time and establish dominance with him. Recently bought a long board skateboard....BEST THING EVER! I go out for Walks/Rides with him about twice a day. He loves it once he figured out where I was and what he needed to watch for! He will just gallop away and pull and pull! Highly suggest it!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlasew84 (Aug 17, 2020)

Every dog is different, could be attached to everyone, a few or just one. Sometimes a dog will not take to a specific member but V's will get used to anyone if they give them positive reinforcement and make their energy a good one for the dog. I would recommend a female for a first time V owner. Sometimes males can be a bit more protective over children or family members. Make sure you give them lots of love in the first 6 months, a lot of people say girls mature faster than boys behaviorally. Don't spay or neuter until after 2 in my opinion, good hormones exist as well for solid development and there are lots of studies showing spay and neuter leaves the dogs without natural regulation for older age when they need more health system support from those reproductive organs. Regardless cheers, you are choosing the best breed on the planet my friend!

Long Live The V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old are your kids?
Pups do best when training is consistent. IE same words, and/or hand movements for each command. It's tougher than it seems, and takes lots of practice. This is going to sound silly, but it's fun, and helps everyone get on the same page. Make a game out of it, before you get the puppy. One person is the dog, and the others take turns giving the commands. Whoever is playing the dog does not follow the command, unless it's given correctly. 

I found these dogs love everyone in the household, even if they have a favorite person.


----------



## jefbur (Oct 4, 2019)

texasred said:


> How old are your kids?
> Pups do best when training is consistent. IE same words, and/or hand movements for each command. It's tougher than it seems, and takes lots of practice. This is going to sound silly, but it's fun, and helps everyone get on the same page. Make a game out of it, before you get the puppy. One person is the dog, and the others take turns giving the commands. Whoever is playing the dog does not follow the command, unless it's given correctly.
> 
> I found these dogs love everyone in the household, even if they have a favorite person.


Thank you, that is a great suggestion!!! My kids are 15, 13, 11, and 8. I expect the 3 oldest to do the bulk if the training along with myself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It took me years to learn this was the better approach, and getting everyone on the same page when it comes to training. 
Make a list of the pups command words, and hand signals. Place it where family sees it everyday. The refrigerator, or bathroom mirrors are a good place.
It just stops one person from using Here, and another from using Come for recall. Once everyone knows the command words, the games can start. 
I had two kids in high school, and one in Junior high when I got my first Vizsla. A husband that liked to give commands in full sentences. I wish I had known to do this with my first one. As it helped so much with the ones that followed.


----------

